# Need design help for YB expansion....



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

I am planning my fourth breeding season and think I will need more room for YBs. Currently I have 3- 4x8 Redrose style lofts. One is for hens and one is for cocks in the summer. I keep about 18 breeding pair. I have been raising about 30 YBs each year. Still getting the hang of things 

What I am thinking is expanding the the YB loft a little different...... I have had rat problems in the past and now take extrem caution to not allow any food outisde the loft. I like the Shadybug slat floor and have to run this by you.....
I would like to raise 50-60 YBs each year from about 18 pairs. 

How would it work if I made a large slat floor hardware cloth front and sides with wall on the east/back side with perches on ? I can make it about 8x16. I would keep the feed in the existing loft and control the food but allow more room for YBs

<:0

How does that sound?

I want something easier to clean, cooler in the spring and summer, and more room..... thoughts?

Barry


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you use slat floors make sure nothing can get up through them. There 1'
apart. Put sides up to the floor.


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe I need to rethink this........ even things can get through 1" gaps in my area. Maybe I need a hardware cloth barrier below the floor to keep the critters out. I don't want to surrond the bottom because that will trap moist air under the loft. Hence the reason most lofts are elevated


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No I mean put a sub floor first then the slats 5" above that.


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

could just sit outside and shoot the rats with a BB gun


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh I know how you did yours and what you meant..... 

I want a floor that lets the droppings fall far away from the birds. That is why I like your floor over say a grate/mesh floor. It won't flex and is easy to scrape. If I wanted a floor..... I would do what I have now and just clean daily. That is the area where the feed will be.... whewre I can keep control over it and away from pests....


----------



## bjanzen (Sep 15, 2007)

Andyfitz said:


> could just sit outside and shoot the rats with a BB gun


Now that would be fun.... just the dang things come out after I go to bed.... and they are hard to hiit in the dark!


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*re: slat's for hygene*

I like the idea of slats in a loft simply because it keeps the birds separate from their droppings. Perhaps though these slats could be a sub-floor above the actual floor and removable to clean. 
This might be a solution to keep out the pests though it will mean reconfiguring
the loft design at the foundation level


----------

